# 1969 lemans won’t start



## 69lemansKevin (7 mo ago)

So I bought this lemans a few months ago and haven’t had the time to get to it. However upon picking up the car it wouldn’t start. Previous owner said carburetor was going bad and he had no gas to pour in it to fire it up. So long story short. I ordered a new 2 barrel carb instead of rebuilding my Rochester. (Time is valuable right now.) finally installed it car wouldn’t start. So I check spark plugs and wires no spark to motor and plugs were fouled. So I replaced those. Still no start. So my buddy has a chevelle he just put a billet distributor in his car and it’s running great so I figured instead of replacing points or hei I’d go to electronic ignition hoping it would be a reliable starting source however it still won’t start! I’ve read a lot of post on here, referring to getting 12v to coil I’ve checked my coil when the key in on position the coil is at 12v. The distributor only has 2 wires. Positive (red) and Negative (blk) I connected each to correct side and also the wire that was connected to the stock coil which I believe is a key (ignition) wire. The previous owner painted the whole harness, so I can’t really tell what color the wire is but it has 12v is this wire a resistance wire?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

WELCOME .....

this is your buddy
it blinks for every time the plug wire has energy
the car can run with this installed
use it on your lawn mower chain saw weed eater
neighbors 38 chevy etc








Amazon.com: Lisle 20610 Inline Spark Tester : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Lisle 20610 Inline Spark Tester : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





run a 14g jumper wire from the battery to the + on coil - on coil goes to distributor
try starting ... does the light in tool blink ???

fire it up pull wire off battery to kill motor

then we move on

whos electronic ignition did you install .... got the rotor on ???


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Is the distributor even turning?
Maybe you should check the timing chain


----------



## 69lemansKevin (7 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> WELCOME .....
> 
> this is your buddy
> it blinks for every time the plug wire has energy
> ...


I got it figured out. Thanks for the reply! I needed to run a relay with a 12g wire from the battery then to coil to bypass resistance wire. I guess it wasn’t supplying enough power to distributor.


----------



## 69lemansKevin (7 mo ago)

LATECH said:


> Is the distributor even turning?
> Maybe you should check the timing chain


Yes it was turning by hand when I turned the crankshaft. I needed to run a relay to the coil supplying a full 12v. Got it a figured now my battery is drained lol so once it’s back fully charged I should have it running properly


----------

